# Buffalo Chicken Pizza With Sous Vide Chicken



## biaviian (May 10, 2017)

So I had a few chicken breasts in my fridge and I had pizza dough chilling out in the fridge so I decided to join the two as an excuse to break in my Anova.  This isn't my first time making this pizza but it was the best.  I can't say it was the SV but I can say that I loved using it.













2017-05-10 16.55.47.jpg



__ biaviian
__ May 10, 2017






It is a simple two day cold rise dough, NY style, crushed tomatoes, mozzarella cheese, buffalo chicken, blue cheese crumbles, finished with a healthy drizzle of homemade cayenne hot sauce.


----------



## gnatboy911 (May 10, 2017)

Looks delicious!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2017)

You just can't beat SV chicken breast.

Your pizza looks delicious!

Al


----------



## worktogthr (May 11, 2017)

Wow!  That looks great man!  I gotta make some pizza.  Its been a while


----------

